# End Table Build



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well.....now that the coffee table is built.....its time to get the end tables built. Here is the plan for them.....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Bottom Shelf is glued up. I glued up all three end tables bottom shelves in one piece. The cauls were a failure as pine isn't a good option, but luckily the wood didn't have much stress in it to begin with. 

The tops are cut to width, now just to rip them down into random width pieces, and I can start gluing those up as well. 

The tops are going to be 20 inches wide, and 25 deep.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice start! AutoCad, you're fancy!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've found that auto cad cuts down on the number of pieces I cut 1/2 inch short. Lol.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Two of the three tops glued up....and all three bottom shelves


Now my issue is finding someplace with a wide belt sander to smooth these out....the place I usually go is over by the in laws, but the guy closes weekends during the summer which means I can't get there between June and September.


----------



## Walleye977 (May 31, 2013)

Question in the first picture, I think they call them cawls how true do your boards come out or do you have a lot of work to do to finish to top.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> I've found that auto cad cuts down on the number of pieces I cut 1/2 inch short. Lol.


I also use AutoCad for my designs. I have used it to down size a wine tasting table into a dining table.

Jon


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well thats a good question......word of wisdom....don't make them out of 2x4's ripped down the middle. When you tighten them......they bend and the centers come up....rendering them not only useless.....but almost make it worse. 

Now I've used hardwood cauls before and clamped them with a c-clamp within the boundaries of the boards I was gluing up....and they worked well. 

Now I always do my glue ups before planing the wood, as I buy 4/4 and finish it down to 3/4 or 7/8. So I'm leery of planing before gluing as it may end up coming out too thin all said and done. Therefore....there's a fair amount of sanding to do yet as none of the boards are the exact same thickness. Theres probably 1/16th to take off one side....and 1/8th on the other to get it perfect....


----------



## Walleye977 (May 31, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> Well thats a good question......word of wisdom....don't make them out of 2x4's ripped down the middle. When you tighten them......they bend and the centers come up....rendering them not only useless.....but almost make it worse.
> 
> Now I've used hardwood cauls before and clamped them with a c-clamp within the boundaries of the boards I was gluing up....and they worked well.
> 
> Now I always do my glue ups before planing the wood, as I buy 4/4 and finish it down to 3/4 or 7/8. So I'm leery of planing before gluing as it may end up coming out too thin all said and done. Therefore....there's a fair amount of sanding to do yet as none of the boards are the exact same thickness. Theres probably 1/16th to take off one side....and 1/8th on the other to get it perfect....


Ok the last end table I built I just used scrap oak boards and used clamps but I like your bolt idea. Seems to cut down on the number of clamps and trying to get them all to fit.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

First set of legs glued up


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The problem with building 3 of something....is I lose ambition after making 7 legs....and I've got 5 to go. Lol.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

So, you're not a leg man?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol.....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

12 legs....squared and one end trimmed. Time to start cutting mortises.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So next.....time to work on the cross members. I'm sure there's a dozen ways it could be done....but here's how I choose to do it. Again, planing down 3 pieces to 1/3 the thickness each, now my cross members will be 1.5 inch square, so i've cut 12 pieces 2 inch wide, 1/2 inch thick, and 17 3/4 long and 24 pieces 2 inch wide, 5/8 thick, and about 20 long (could have also been 17 3/4 which would have saved one step....more later)...

Then using the pictured miter gauge and a 1/2 inch wide dado, I cut first the center mortise, and then three additional each side of it utilizing the peg which is spaced at 1 1/4 between each mortise. Now each mortise is 1/2 x 1/2. 

Using one notched piece, and 2 of the 5/8 inch wide pieces I glue them up creating a piece thats 2 x 1 3/4 x 20 After the glue dries, i'll cut it down to 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 x 17 3/4 

Lastly....i'll just need to cut the tennons on the ends of the cross members and i'll be on to mortising the legs and cutting spindles.....


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, looking good Ryan! Nice work!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I got a bit distracted from this project by my shop cart...but I'm back on track...so today I cut all the tennons on the cross pieces. Next onto the matching mortises.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

With all the tennons done, it was time to move onto mortises. All 1x1x1.25..after some adjusting with the mortiser hold down I'm happy to say it sailed through like a champ.....more on that in a different thread.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So it's been a little while, but the leg assembly is complete, now to finish the aprons.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking good.....I really want a benchtop mortiser....don't like my dp attachment.....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I struggled with my bench top mortiser until I finally went through it, replaced most of the screws and bolts with better quality ones, and made some adjustments to it.....now it works like a champ.......

Although.....some day i'd like one of the powermatic floor standing units.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

You sure do good work, but Dang, you're slow!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> You sure do good work, but Dang, you're slow!


Lol. Yeah....other projects sidelined it for a bit.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Apron construction.....half blind dovetailed corners and sliding dovetails to mount the stringers


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Apron dry fitted.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice progress. All of your joinery looks to fit really tight. That apron alone should be bullet proof! I cut a lot of sliding dovetails in the last two weeks, but I don't think any of mine are that tight! 

As for the slow comments--I'm slower. I tend to not even bother posting any builds until I have a substantial head start!


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

Phew. Seeing you batch these bad boys out sure is making me tool-jealous! 

Those mortises remind me...I need to finish grinding my cheap harbor freight chisels flat before putting an edge on them so I can make the mortises for my next project. 


Your craftsmanship is impressive, thanks for posting this!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I'm back to building.....after taking a few months off from these end tables to finish some Christmas presents....I'm going to knock these out by the weekend so I can get onto other projects....

Both of these have the aprons glued and pinned to the legs.....the tops are cut to size, but still need the bevel added...

2 down......1 to go!!


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow... nice job...not sure I will ever post any photos of my work on here after seeing the quality of the stuff you do...and absolutely jealous of the tools you have. I have an end table order from my better half. I don't think I will let her see your photos....wouldn't want her to have too high of an expectation.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

My first projects looked nothing like these....just improve each project over the last!! That's always been my plan and it's been working so far. 

That said....there's still plenty of errors in these...


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Good to see you back at! I forgot about these tables, but am looking forward to their completion. Keep the pics coming!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well.....all three built and sanded.......now just for finishing this weekend!


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Those look really nice.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks. They'll be better once they're all done!!


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

They all look the same! How'd you do that??

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

lol....I'm so tired of sanding spindles I'd be ok if I never saw another one again!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Those are some seriously sturdy looking tables, Ryan. Way to go for getting them done. I'm looking forward to seeing them with finish applied.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow very nice!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Stained and got the first coat of lacquer on tonight...


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Great looking set of tables! :thumbsup:

I too am happy to see you getting back to them and having them turn out so nice.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok. So they're all done. 

There's actually 3 end tables and a coffee table. They're all mortise and tenon construction. No mechanical fasteners anywhere except to hold the tops on. It's rift sawn red oak with sherwin Williams chestnut stain and precat lacquer.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the build for these and the coffee table - it's been fun to follow along.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> I've found that auto cad cuts down on the number of pieces I cut 1/2 inch short. Lol.


Same here but with Turbo Cad


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice looking tables. I really like the look of them.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think they turned out real nice


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Those look great. I love the look of rift and quarter swan oak.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dang, those look beautiful! Very well done :thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

Very impressive workmanship. Those dovetails really show off your skill. I love the finish as well. You should be proud of those pieces.


----------

